# TOASTER FROM FRANCE HELP!!!!



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Hi everyone- 

Toaster has the European plug which I got a converter for , but then, as I thought the reason the bread only warming not toasting, was that it came to me faulty, I learned this: it was a 220 V appliance.

Short story , bought a 220 Volt toaster from Pylones company France.
We have only 110 v in our house. Yes, My husband _could _ convert one kitchen plug to 220 V, as I will continue to buy these toasters. 

But is there a way to use this toaster without getting too complicated?


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

No, not as far as I know you need the voltage - its not converting the connections - you need to up the voltage from 110 to 240 

This is *NOT* A RECOMMENDATION just an example of what you need - BUT the correct wattage - the example is 500W - I suspect the toaster is 1KW 1000W or maybe more
I dont think the phase will be an issue 50hz v 60hz

Amazon.com: Hanil Step Up Transformer 2000 Watts AC 110v to 220v Ring Core¢ç type Transformer 2KW: Electronics

Amazon.com: Seven Star SF500 500W 110v/220v 220v/110v Step Up/Down Automatic Transformer Adapter: Electronics


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

that is not how you make french toast... :hide:

sorry, could not resist :grin: what is the model of the toaster?


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

It is a Pylones.com toaster and I believe it is 1600 watts. So is it best to install a 220 line then? A European 220 V line, and where would i get such a set up here in the US?
Thank you for replying. 

Also could this toaster be re-figured by an appliance store from a 220 to a 110 V? It is a pricey appliance but I love it.


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

have you tried talking to the company to see if they have a distribution for the US market ?
As they do sell in countries where they use 110V
Our Stores - Pylones SAS


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

A step up transformer would work, but they can get expensive. Watch the wattage.

http://www.amazon.com/s?ie=UTF8&page=1&rh=i:aps,k:Step Up Voltage Transformer


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I would advise to *not* "convert" a receptacle in the house to accommodate the 220VAC toaster. Actually, you would need to install a dedicated circuit with a 220VAC outlet to prevent anyone from plugging a 110VAC appliance into it. 

European and US 220VAC are two completely different systems. Europe supplies power of 220VAC with a single conductor while in the US two conductors are required to achieve 220VAC. Each 'leg' is 110VAC and power is fed through both conductors to the appliance. The French toaster has metal parts which will be bonded to the neutral (non-energized) wire of the power cord......US 220VAC will need to utilize both conductors to get the required voltage for your toaster to work properly. When you feed both wires on the toaster you will get 220VAC but the neutral bond will be sending 110VAC through the metal parts of the toaster even when it is not in use. Coming into contact with any exposed metal on the toaster could prove fatal.....:volts::danger:

If you really like the toaster you will need to get a device to convert the lower voltage to what the toaster requires. 

http://www.amazon.com/Rockstone-Pow...pebp=1441114123641&perid=0GKBKV0GV8A402TYSTKY


----------



## Confounded Also (Aug 19, 2015)

There are only about a billion toasters available in the US. Kind of a limited selection I guess.


----------



## lennonforever (May 13, 2008)

Thank you everyone- I will be returning this 'functional piece of art' to Pylones. They do not have a current USA store or outlet in North America.


----------

